# Shower liner replacement



## mrbrown38 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure it has a proper term, but I'm unsure of what it's called. There is a plastic/rubber piece that sits under the door of my shower door. It is hardened and looks like it's full of mold.

I was wondering what it's called and how I replacement?

Here is a picture of what it looks like:






I tried ripping out the current lining, but it looked like I was just ripping out the top portion.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2012)

Finding a replacement for an older door might be a trick but you may be able to find something that will work at places like this.

http://www.reflectwindow.com/catalog/Shower-Door-Sweeps-Seals

Welcome to the site!


----------



## mrbrown38 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. Shower Door Sweep, I'll remember that.

Any recommendations on removal? Do I have to take the frame apart somehow?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2012)

If you can find the right replacement, you might have to take it apart, but if all you can find is something to stick on top than I guess you could just cut it off flush.


----------



## mrbrown38 (Apr 5, 2012)

Back again =). So I think cutting it flesh might be the way to go. I can't figure out how to take the frame apart and feel like if I push any further I'll destroy the frame.

If I cut it off flesh, what are my options at that point?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 5, 2012)

You will have to find something simular that is a peel and stick. You may find it a hardware stores or glass shop.


----------

